# Tascam US-1641



## stevestudio (Jun 22, 2006)

Have a Tascam us-1641. Using the Beta version with the Asio. I keep getting the message "The sound card did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected. If I walk thru the sound card calibration quickly I can get finished before I get the message. At this point I have to shut down the program and restart only for it to do this again. Any ideas how to fix this issue?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try selecting 'highest latency' from the ASIO control panel and use 48k sampling.


----------

